# Non Returned DVRs



## dally7777 (Nov 19, 2008)

Okay here is my Dilemna....

I upgraded from a R22 to a HR-22 in March 2009. When I activated the HR-22 they stated they would mail a Return Box in a few days and my account would be charged if I didn't return it in 7-10 days. I agreed.

3 weeks later and no Return Box.... I call because I was concerned they would charge my account for Non-Return. Again a CSR states they will send me a return box and again states the 7-10 days or my account will be charged. Again I agree.

3-4 weeks later (approx 1 JUNE 09) I again call and am frustrated because I still do not have a Return Box. CSR transfers me to a supervisor where I am advised they will request another Return Box and if I don't get it in 3 weeks to "keep" the receiver and he will note that in my account that I have attempted three times to have a Return Box sent to me.

Okay, here we are in September 2009 and I have TWO R-22's sitting in my basement with used ACCESS Cards. I have attempted three times to have Direct TV send Return Boxes. There has been NO charges on my account so I think if that was gonna happen it would have already happened.

I have an HD tv that has a R-15 DVR and would like to use one of my "used" R-22's for it. And honestly I would like to sell the other R-22 since I couldn't possibly put anymore in my house :hurah:

Anyway, what should I do with these "used" R-22 DVRs???????????

Thanks for any assistance,
Dally


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Replace the R15 with one of the R22s.

Try a 4th time to send back the remaining R22.

As they are most likely leased, selling the R22s are not an option.


----------



## dally7777 (Nov 19, 2008)

If I did activate the previously "used" R-22 how much would I have to pay for a NEW Access Card?

And on trying the 4th time, I made three honest attempts to return their equipment to them. So I won't sell it, instead of throwing it away can I give it to another Direct TV Subscriber and how much would it cost them to activate it?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

dally7777 said:


> If I did activate the previously "used" R-22 how much would I have to pay for a NEW Access Card?
> 
> And on trying the 4th time, I made three honest attempts to return their equipment to them. So I won't sell it, instead of throwing it away can I give it to another Direct TV Subscriber and how much would it cost them to activate it?


If the R22 receiver was prevoisly on your account, you can reactivate the receiver with the same card. If it was a "owned" receiver on someone elses account then sold to you, you will have to purchase a new access card from DirecTV for a $20 fee.

However if it was a leased receiver on someone elses account, you can NOT activate it on your account wheather it has a new card or not. It must be returned to DirecTV.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

dally7777 said:


> If I did activate the previously "used" R-22 how much would I have to pay for a NEW Access Card?
> 
> And on trying the 4th time, I made three honest attempts to return their equipment to them. So I won't sell it, instead of throwing it away can I give it to another Direct TV Subscriber and how much would it cost them to activate it?


If it was leased to you, you can NOT sell or give it to another for use on their account. Not only will DirecTV NOT activate it for them, it is legally their property and in accordance with ther TOS policy as well as state and federal laws, they could legally persue you for doing so.

I would again try to return the receivers to them as even if oyu do NOT have charges at this point assessed to your account, I've seen them hit accounts for not returning leased equipment up to 1 year after the fact. At more then a 400 charge per receiver, your better off making sure they get it back.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Replace the R15 with one of the R22s.
> 
> Try a 4th time to send back the remaining R22.
> 
> As they are most likely leased, selling the R22s are not an option.


I second Robert's post. With the R22 hooked up to the HDTV, when it is updated to the new NR version, you will actually have an HD-DVR.

- Merg


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

I would definitely reactivate the R22s and deactivate all R15/16s if possible. Then see if you can actually have return boxes sent for them. The R22s are all MPEG 4 capable and have all of the same features of an HR series DVR. One big feature thats just releasing now will also be on the R22s DoublePlay(dual live buffers). Also the R22s have much more recording space compared to the R15 or R16. And as merg said the next NR software release makes the R22 With HD.


----------



## cts33fan (Sep 1, 2007)

I have had the same problem. I currently have an SD DVR and HD Reciever that they wont take back. I just upgraded another TV to an H20, and deactivated the R-15. I told them I did not need it, and was told that I should have gotten a box to send it back in, but 2 weeks, and nothing. The same happened in the past when they came out and installed a new HDDVR and told me they didn't need to take back the old unit, I called and was told they would send a box, and its been over a year and nothing. That seems to be part of the service they dont really pay to much attendtion to,


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

It also depends on whether the receiver/dvr is owned or leased. If you got it before March 1, 2006 it is most likely owned and they won't want it back (possible with R15). You can also check your monthly statements (from when the unit was active) and see if it was listed as an "additional receiver" charge, or a "lease" charge.


----------



## dally7777 (Nov 19, 2008)

cts33fan I appreciate knowing that I am not the only Subscriber that DirectTV will NOT take their equipment back.

I subscribed in October 2008, so these are definitely Leased Receivers.

I currently have:
HR22-100 
HR22-100
HR21-100
R22-100

I have a R22, R15, R16, R16, and a D10 that DirectTV Will NOT take back. Now having one extra would not be a problem, but honestly explaining to my wife we "NEED" these just in case is not believable to me.

I upgraded to all HIGH Definition Receivers about 3 months after I signed up so that is where they came from.

Is there anyone else that DirectTV will not take their Equipment back?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

What state and federal laws regulate your ability to sell (or not sell) DirecTV receivers ? I completely agree it's against the DirecTV TOS and they can charge you big bucks but I'd be curious to know what state or federal laws you would be violating? I never heard of anyone going up the river for breaking a TOS with any company (as long as no theft of service was involved of course). They certainly can pursue you CIVILLY suing you for the receiver's cost if you don't pay, or send you to collections for the costs ... but state or federal laws .... not so sure about that.



Yoda-DBSguy said:


> and in accordance with ther TOS policy *as well as state and federal laws*, they could legally persue you for doing so.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> What state and federal laws regulate your ability to sell (or not sell) DirecTV receivers ? I completely agree it's against the DirecTV TOS and they can charge you big bucks but I'd be curious to know what state or federal laws you would be violating? I never heard of anyone going up the river for breaking a TOS with any company (as long as no theft of service was involved of course). They certainly can pursue you CIVILLY suing you for the receiver's cost if you don't pay, or send you to collections for the costs ... but state or federal laws .... not so sure about that.


Basically, if the equipment is leased and the subscriber refuses to return it (or can't because it has been sold), then D* can report it as being stolen at which point it becomes a criminal matter. Now, would D* do that? I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

rudeney said:


> Basically, if the equipment is leased and the subscriber refuses to return it (or can't because it has been sold), then D* can report it as being stolen at which point it becomes a criminal matter. Now, would D* do that? I seriously doubt it.


They just put a non return fee on the account and charge the CC on file. If there isn't a CC then it goes the standard debt collections route.

Now to the OP.

Call them and explain to them that you've been waiting for the system to send out a kit and it obviously isn't. Ask them to send you a kit manually and not wait for the system. You should have it in about 3 business days.

I would also agree with swapping the R15 with the R22 and send back the R15.


----------



## weirdude2304 (Oct 9, 2004)

I have a dvr I haven't returned. I asked the past due account rep basically if i send it back can i get a new hd dvr after i pay off the account. The person told me no to just keep the dvr and when i pay off the account reactivate it. Is this true that once I pay off the account they will reactivate it with my hd dvr? Also if I do return the dvr does that mean that when i pay off the account that they will charge me full price for the hd dvr when i try to reactivate my account?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

weirdude2304 said:


> I have a dvr I haven't returned. I asked the past due account rep basically if i send it back can i get a new hd dvr after i pay off the account. The person told me no to just keep the dvr and when i pay off the account reactivate it. Is this true that once I pay off the account they will reactivate it with my hd dvr? Also if I do return the dvr does that mean that when i pay off the account that they will charge me full price for the hd dvr when i try to reactivate my account?


Once your account is caught up you can reactivate your account which includes all the receivers you have. The only thing that would stop it is if you had an old access card that needed to be replaced.

If you return the equipment and need new equipment you will be subject to whatever terms your eligible for to come back. If you plan on getting reactivated soon I would hold onto the receiver. If it's going to be more then a few weeks I would send it back or you will be charged a fee.


----------



## dally7777 (Nov 19, 2008)

I am gonna turn this question around to get some data......

I would request that those who have upgraded from a R15/R16 or H20/21 to an HD-DVR and DID receive a return box from Direct TV, please post and let me know.

I have a feeling that while a lot of people know Direct TV Policy on Non-Returning DVR, I am just not sure how many of the posters actually upgraded and received or did not receive a Return Box.

Thanks for all the input!!! I appreciate it....


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have received return kits/boxes for an HR20, an R15 and for a D12 (that were all leased), so yes it certainly can/should/does happen.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

dally7777 said:


> I am gonna turn this question around to get some data......
> 
> I would request that those who have upgraded from a R15/R16 or H20/21 to an HD-DVR and DID receive a return box from Direct TV, please post and let me know.
> 
> ...


I upgraded 2 boxes last week. Shipping labels came inside the box of the new HD-DVR's. I returned a D-11 and an R-15 for (2) HR20-100's.

Regards
:joy:


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> They just put a non return fee on the account and charge the CC on file. If there isn't a CC then it goes the standard debt collections route.


I understand what they do in practice, I was just answering the question regarding how this could turn into a criminal issue. And like I said, it's not likely at all (and probably never happens), but D* is within their rights to file charges against persons who steal their equipment.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

I had an R15 and three D11s that needed to be swapped out for MPEG 4 receivers. I am in a local 72 swap market so all of them needed to be replaced for free to still receive local channels in the future. So all the receivers were installed and the installer said the return boxes would be sent automatically. Well I had to call to get a credit for paying to upgrade to an HD DVR but thats another story. Anyways I just asked at that time about returning the R15 and three D11s. The CSR said no problem and had two return kits shipped to me. 

So a few days later sure enough I received the two fedex prepaid return kit boxes. I open them up and look at the return labels which list the NEW recievers that were just installed!!! Each return label listed each receivers RID# etc. Which ended up being the R22 and three H21s. I wasn't about to put my old equipment in when the new equipment was listed. I knew that wasnt right so... I called in sure enough it was wrong. The CSR canceled the first two return kits I received. Then he had to have two new return kits sent there was no way to use the ones that were sent. He couldnt just send two new labels to put on the return kits I already had. A few days later I receiver two more return kits. This time the return labels were blank and didnt specify which receivers go in which box. So I just wrote down all the information of each receiver and which box tracking# I put them in. I did this for my own records in case they decided that I didnt return them. I could then verify that I sent everything back. I sent them back around the middle of march and so far I havent been charged for non-returned equipment. :lol:

Anyways I just thought I would post this here as I had an interesting experience in returning equipment. I ended up getting four return kits sent to me with paid shipping for everything. Each box had all of the packing materials and everything. But I couldnt use the first two that were sent to me. 

SIDENOTE: I have a friend that also had an R15 and three D12s long story short attempted to switch to dish network(wanted second DVR). They didnt like the two room DVR(wanted two independent DVRs). Called DirecTV no problem on the second DVR for free(I think this was because they already needed to swap out the old equipment for local swap). Now they are back with DirecTV and they have called several times to return the R15 and three D12s still no return kits. The old equipment is sitting in the basement and this was technically after canceling service. :lol::lol:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Techs are supposed to return any swapped out receivers to their warehouse. Not saying that it always happens, but it's whats supposed to.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

RobertE said:


> Techs are supposed to return any swapped out receivers to their warehouse. Not saying that it always happens, but it's whats supposed to.


I am in a local swap market and I asked the tech several times why he couldnt take them back himself. All he would say is that they will send return kits he wasnt allowed to take them. That is the only way that they could be returned. This may have changed since I had my receivers swapped but thats how it was for me.

In a way it makes sense that he didn't take them back because they are useless in this area. Any SD equipment would need to be shipped elsewhere as all installs here require MPEG 4 equipment. But it still seems like it would be cheaper to bulk ship them from the local warehouse. Rather then sending prepaid return kits to the customer.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

HRJustin said:


> I had an R15 and three D11s that needed to be swapped out for MPEG 4 receivers. I am in a local 72 swap market so all of them needed to be replaced for free to still receive local channels in the future.


Is/was there a list of markets that were suppose to get an upgrade for free? My friend just had an upgrade and they swapped out all three of his boxes with HD boxes (even though they only asked for two) because he was told he couldn't keep his D10. Now his bill is like $240 and he doesn't know why. He called DirecTV and they told him he can send back the one receiver, install his D10 again and get $70 back.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

HRJustin said:


> I am in a local swap market and I asked the tech several times why he couldnt take them back himself. All he would say is that they will send return kits he wasnt allowed to take them. That is the only way that they could be returned. This may have changed since I had my receivers swapped but thats how it was for me.
> 
> In a way it makes sense that he didn't take them back because they are useless in this area. Any SD equipment would need to be shipped elsewhere as all installs here require MPEG 4 equipment. But it still seems like it would be cheaper to bulk ship them from the local warehouse. Rather then sending prepaid return kits to the customer.


The boxes don't get reused when the go back to the local warehouse.

Active models get sent off to JABIL for refurbishing. Obsolete models get sent off to a scrap/recycle center.

A good number of techs call in for recover kits so they don't have to deal with the paperwork and it puts the burden back on the customer to get the boxes back to DirecTv.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

tvjay said:


> Is/was there a list of markets that were suppose to get an upgrade for free? My friend just had an upgrade and they swapped out all three of his boxes with HD boxes (even though they only asked for two) because he was told he couldn't keep his D10. Now his bill is like $240 and he doesn't know why. He called DirecTV and they told him he can send back the one receiver, install his D10 again and get $70 back.


Yep there is here the link for it. www.directv.com/localswap Then you can see what areas are required to have HD equipment. Just scroll down and click on "Who is eligible for free equipment replacement hardware?"

I think the reason you friends bill is so high is for non returned equipment fees for the replaced receivers. Im not sure about the D10 but I dont think that was ever leased. So if he has other receivers that were replaced they would need to be sent back. If your friend is in a localswap market then he should have gotten MPEG 4 equipment free no matter what.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

RobertE said:


> The boxes don't get reused when the go back to the local warehouse.
> 
> Active models get sent off to JABIL for refurbishing. Obsolete models get sent off to a scrap/recycle center.
> 
> A good number of techs call in for recover kits so they don't have to deal with the paperwork and it puts the burden back on the customer to get the boxes back to DirecTv.


I guess that makes sense if he didnt want to screw with them. The way the tech sounded is that he couldn't even take them if he wanted to. I would imagine the R15 and three D11s could still be used in other markets. I for one would like to see them become obsolete. They are currently the only two receivers that are not SWM capable.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have never received a return kit when I deactivated a leased receiver. I keep them for spares. No charges, either.

Just a couple of weeks ago I reactivated one that had been off for about a year.


----------

